# Lake Tanganyika Tank Water Parameters



## hiker123 (Sep 4, 2009)

I was wondering about ideal water parameters and this is what I found from Mark Smith's book, Georg Zurlo's book and Fishgal (from here).

Temperature seemed to range from 74-82F. Ammonia and Nitrite should be 0. Nitrate ranged from <20-<40. PH ranged from 7.5 to 9.4. GH ranged from 160-322. KH ranged from 179-240.

So I made up a little chart to help me remember and decided to shoot for something like this:
Temperature: 78F
Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: <20ppm
PH: 7.5-9.4
GH: 160-322
KH: 179-240

I can keep the temperature at 78F, Ammonia and Nitrite are 0 and the Nitrates held under 20ppm. It is the last three parameters I have questions about though.

My PH is 7.8, near the low end. That range (7.5-9.4) seems huge though for PH. *Is that really the expectable range and as long as I fall within it - don't worry about it?*

The test kit I have for GH and KH only goes up-to 300ppm. When I test my water I max out the range for both GH and KH - 300+. I don't know what the actual value is. In Zurlo's book he said it doesn't matter if those values are higher. *Is this true? Basically as long as GH is 160ppm+ and KH is 179ppm+ it doesn't really matter how high it is?*

Any insights would be great.
Cheers


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> My PH is 7.8, near the low end. That range (7.5-9.4) seems huge though for PH. Is that really the expectable range and as long as I fall within it - don't worry about it?


7.8 is perfectly fine for Tanganyikans. I've raised them in 7.8-8.0 for years. Trying to bump it up and keep it stable will be a waste of time and money. With your KH as high as it is, you'll never have to worry about a pH crash. A stable 7.8 is great, and that's what you'll have unless you get tempted to tinker with it. Always better to keep it simple and use what you have out of the tap as is, if you can.



> The test kit I have for GH and KH only goes up-to 300ppm. When I test my water I max out the range for both GH and KH - 300+. I don't know what the actual value is. In Zurlo's book he said it doesn't matter if those values are higher. Is this true? Basically as long as GH is 160ppm+ and KH is 179ppm+ it doesn't really matter how high it is?


It doesn't matter. Your water is great for rift lake cichlids. You'll never have to buffer or add anything to it.

Enjoy your fish. :thumb:


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

My own tap water is similar to those lake values but if I had your tap water I am not sure I would bother increasing the KH or not. For Tangs I use a stable pH of 8.2 or 8.6 depending on what each tank settles at, which for me is KH about 14 degrees (about 250ppm I think) and conductivity about 600 but there seems to be no evidence I can find that it is any better than pH 7.8. Only evidence I have heard is that they actually breed more at 7.8 than in Lake conditions.

But stability within the pH range 7.5-8.6 is more important than any particular value I think.
(I think 8.7-9.4 is risky because filter bacteria struggle at this pH and nitrite and ammonia (even short lived just after feeding and not easily measured at low levels) are more toxic)

So it is I think best to get your water change water close to your tank water (pH will rise with aeration for a few hours as carbon dioxide (dissolved because of the pressure and acidic when dissolved) comes out of solution I think, before the change. (My own tap water comes out at pH 7 before aging and causes a tank pH swing when used before aging)

I am not very impressed with the precision of those test kits but find it hard myself to find anything much better.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Another vote for leaving your pH, KH and GH alone. I have tap=pH 7.8 as well and my tangs have been thriving for 2 years. If you want to keep it stable or maybe even give it a boost use some crushed coral in the filter and aragonite substrate.


----------



## hiker123 (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys. I will leave the PH, GH, and KH as is, out of the tap, as it consistently comes out like that. Makes it simple to just add some Prime and be done.

I agree simpler is better if you understand what it all means and in this case simpler is better and more likely to get done as there is less prep work. Thanks for clarifying that.
Cheers


----------



## foster016 (Dec 28, 2009)

Ya, as everyone else has said, just keep a stable kH


----------



## eric (Jan 1, 2002)

Awesome advice! =D>


----------

